# DIY Custom Crate Cover



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I just completed, after four days of work, a custom crate cover for my 42" crate. Enjoy the pics... This was a fairly difficult project. It is pretty much done, but I think I will tidy it up a bit more. For now- I'm sick of working on it. :crazy:

Both doors have roll up shades. The long side with a door also has a screened window with roll up shade.









Door shades rolled up.









Back two sides- screened, shaded windows in both.









Screens down on back two sides.









Permanent screen in top as well. Purposefully no shade in this- ensure ventilation, as well as me being able to see in at any time.









All roll up shades have elastic stays- kinda like on a tent.









View from inside. Plenty of ventilation in there!









Access to both doors as well.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wow, love the colors!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

wow! When can I place an order??


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Ha! Only two comments before I got a request! LOL... Actually- this thing was pretty pricey- way more expensive than just buying one. But I am confident you probably can't find another one with this much ventilation. Perhaps you can get a soft crate with screens in all walls, but I've never seen one for a metal crate. Four days of off and on work + more than $100 means probably no real orders.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I do plan in installing metal eyelets around the door openings so that I can better secure those areas to the crate. That should tidy it up a lot!


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ooooooooooh faaaaancy! I made a locker pocket in middle school once...


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

That is awesome...very nice!

Ronda (who wants to order one too!)


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Very smexy... However I think it's missing a little porch-type flap and a tiny BBQ for the front


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

That is beautiful! You do great work!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't think i would cover my dogs crate for safety
reasons but if i did i would buy a crate cover from you. i think
you should sell that cover. it's awesome.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

mass produce them. hand made, i think you can get
$150.00 to $200.00 per cover easily.



wildo said:


> Ha! Only two comments before I got a request! LOL... Actually- this thing was pretty pricey- way more expensive than just buying one. But I am confident you probably can't find another one with this much ventilation. Perhaps you can get a soft crate with screens in all walls, but I've never seen one for a metal crate. Four days of off and on work + more than $100 means probably no real orders.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I absolutely love those. I would definitely buy one!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

That is an excellent crate cover. I've been thinking about making one for Shasta's crate and you have some features there I never would have though to incorporate.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

That is the coolest crate cover I've ever seen! Love it!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thats nice! my dogs just get their own king sized sheet wrapped over their crates. lol


----------



## aManicCookie (Apr 23, 2011)

Very nice! I want one!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow, it's like a little fort!! And I agree with Jax's Mom, a nice porch with a BBQ pit would set it off nicely.

I can see all the hours you put into it. Someone loves their dog.


----------

